# My First Cuddle Sack



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

Fabricville was having a sale on all their fabrics and brought down their fleece for super cheap. I grabbed some leopard print just to mess around with making things for Meow. So here's my first cuddle sac 




Tell me what you think!


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Verry cute! Careful she might start meowing cuz of that great fabric!


----------



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

hedgieluv said:


> Verry cute! Careful she might start meowing cuz of that great fabric!


Lol thank you. She immediately climbed into it and started jammin' her nose in the corners. 
I've added pics below


----------



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

Takin' a shine to it.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it double layered? I'd just be concerned about her toesies getting stuck in the seams. 
Nice bag, though!


----------



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Is it double layered? I'd just be concerned about her toesies getting stuck in the seams.
> Nice bag, though!


It's not, but I have the liner ready to go, just wanted to see how she felt about it. 
The seams are really tight machine stitch.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Very nice! I love the fabric.


----------



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

Made her some new ones!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

stabb_e_lane said:


> Made her some new ones!


Boo! :lol: Very nice.


----------



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

LarryT said:


> stabb_e_lane said:
> 
> 
> > Made her some new ones!
> ...


haha! Thank you


----------

